# el estilo indirecto



## gramatica

Hola a todos:

Esto es correcto?

Si alguien dice "Vine hace cinco minutos" y otra persona dice "Que dijo?" la otra persona diria "Dijo que vino/venia/habia venido hace cinco minutos?"

-Me faltaron los pancitos.
-Que dijo?
-Que le habian faltado los pancitos/Que le faltaron/faltaban los pancitos

Gracias


----------



## I N C U B U S

Its sort of hard to distinguish who you're talking about.. If you're trying to say "he said that he came 5 minutes ago" you can say "dijo que vino hace..."


----------



## Dawei

I think he's trying to do reported speech. "Person A dijo que Person B vino hace 5 minutos."


----------



## Dudu678

_Dijo que había venido 5 minutos antes.
Dijo que había venido hacía 5 minutos.

Que le habían faltado los pancitos._

But:

_A. Vine hace cinco minutos.
B. ¿Qué ha dicho?
C. Ha dicho que vino hace cinco minutos._


----------



## bereborn!

gramatica said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Esto es correcto?
> 
> Si alguien dice "Vine hace cinco minutos" y otra persona dice "Que dijo?" la otra persona diria "Dijo que vino/venia/habia venido hace cinco minutos?"
> 
> -Me faltaron los pancitos.
> -Que dijo?
> -Que le habian faltado los pancitos/Que le faltaron/faltaban los pancitos
> 
> Gracias



sii!!! esta correcto! 

cclaro esta que eso debe ser hablado por tres personas quiero decir la ultima persona que respone debe no ser la primera que dijo "vine hace cinco minutos" por que si no la respuesta seria : dije que habia venido hace cinco minutos"
 osea :
a: vine hace cindo minutos
b: que dijo ?  (preguntandole a la misma persona: a )
c: dije que habia venido hace cinco minutos.


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a todos.

Estas dos conversaciones son correctas?

A:Vine hace cinco minutos=I came in five minutes ago
C:Que dijo ella?/Que dice ella?=What did she say?
B. Dijo que vino hace cinco minutos/(Dice) que vino hace cinco minutos=She said that she came in five minutes ago

A:Me faltaron los pancitos=I was missing the breadsticks
C:Que dice ella?/Que dijo ella?=What did she say?
B. Dice que le faltaron los pancitos/Dijo que le faltaron los pancitos=She said she was missing the breadsticks.

Gracias


----------



## Cracker Jack

gramatica said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Esto es correcto?
> 
> Si alguien dice "Vine hace cinco minutos" y otra persona dice "Que dijo?" la otra persona diria "Dijo que vino/venia/habia venido hace cinco minutos?"
> 
> -Me faltaron los pancitos.
> -Que dijo?
> -Que le habian faltado los pancitos/Que le faltaron/faltaban los pancitos
> 
> Gracias


 
First of all, hace cinco minutos is very recent so you don't say vino but ha venido. Use presente perfecto for recent events or those that occured on the same day.  Pancito does not exist.  You may mean panecillos or pancetas.  So I'll just represent them with xxx.

So let me construct this separately.

A: Ha venido hace 5 minutos.
B: ¿Qué ha dicho?
C: A ha dicho que ha venido hacía 5 minutos./ A ha dicho que venía hacía 5 minutos.


A: Me faltaron los xxx
B: ¿Qué dijo?
C: A dijo que le habían faltado/faltaban los xxx

C statements are estilos indirectos.


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias Cracker Jack


----------



## Bocha

Gramatica:

Creo que en Argentina te va a resultar más fácil hablar castellano. Acá nadie dice panecillos, todos decimos pancitos. Y acá nadie usa el pretérito perfecto (ha dicho, ha venido) siempre usamos el indefinido: dijo, vino. Eso sí, te vas a tener que acostumbrar a hablar de vos y no de tú (aunque igual te van a entender).


----------



## gramatica

Boncha:

En Argentina estos dialogos serian correctos? 

A:Vine hace cinco minutos=I came in five minutes ago
C:Que dijo ella?/Que dice ella?=What did she say?
B. Dijo que vino hace cinco minutos/(Dice) que vino hace cinco minutos=She said that she came in five minutes ago

A:Me faltaron los pancitos=I was missing the breadsticks
C:Que dice ella?/Que dijo ella?=What did she say?
B. Dice que le faltaron los pancitos/Dijo que le faltaron los pancitos=She said she was missing the breadsticks.

En Argentina tambien se usa la forma de tu? Como se conjuega la forma de vos? Solamente se usa en Argentina? Se conjuega como la forma de vosotros? En Argentina se usa la forma de uds. o la de vosotros?

Gracias


----------



## Bocha

A:Vine hace cinco minutos
C:Que dijo ella?/Que dice ella

B. Dijo que vino hace cinco minutos. (coloquial)
(_formally_ you should say: Dijo que había venido 5 minutos antes)

B: Dice que vino hace cinco minutos. 



A:Me faltaron los pancitos
C:Que dice ella?/Que dijo ella?
B. Dice que le faltaron los pancitos 
C: Dijo que le faltaron los pancitos. (coloquial)


*¿En Argentina también se usa la forma de tú?*

La *mayor parte* de los argentinos usamos el vos, pero en algunas regiones del país se usa el tú. En otras regiones se combina el vos (pronombre) con las formas verbales del tú.

vos tenés. (voseo)
tú tienes (tuteo)
vos tienes (pronombre vos, forma verbal de tú)


*¿Cómo se conjuga la forma de vos?*

Las formas verbales de *vos* cambian en presente del indicativo y en el imperativo, en ocasiones en el presente del subjuntivo; para el resto de los modos y tiempos se usan las mismas formas de *tú*.
Las formas verbales de vos se asemejan a las formas de vosotros pero simplificadas:

_presente indicativo_

vosotros sois - vos sos - tú eres
vosotros tenéis - vos tenés - tú t*ie*nes
vosotros acertáis - vos acertás - tú ac*ie*rtas
vosotros soñáis - vos soñás - tú s*ue*ñas
vosotros sentís - vos sentís - tú s*ie*ntes
vosotros dormís - vos dormís - tú d*ue*rmes

vosotros vais - vos *vas* = tú *vas*
vosotros estáis - vos *estás* = tú *estás*
vosotros habéis comido - vos *has* comido = tú *has* comido

vosotros amáis - vos amás - tú amas (1a. conjugación)
vosotros teméis - vos temés - tú temes (2a. conjugación)
vosotros partís - vos partís - tú partes (3a. conjugación)


Imperativo (vosotros - vos - tú)

amad - amá - *a*ma
amadme - am*a*me - ámame
temed - temé - t*e*me
temedme - tem*e*me - témeme
partid - partí - parte

pedid - pedí - p*i*de
pedidme - ped*i*me - pídeme
idos - andate - vete
id - andá - ve
decid - decí - dí
dadme - dame - dame
Sed - sé - sé


*Solamente se usa en Argentina?* 
También se usa en Chile, Uruguay, Panamá, El Salvador y en varios otros países



*¿En Argentina se usa la forma de ustedes?*

Sí, solamente la forma de ustedes, nunca vosotros.


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias Boncha


----------



## neal41

Menciono solamente que 'conjugar' no se conjuga como 'jugar', o sea, que no se usa la forma 'conjuega'.  Muy complicadas estas lenguas naturales, ¿no?


----------



## friedfysh

When using "vos" do I use "vuestra" or "tu", "habeis" or "has" etc?

E.g.
¿A que hora tenés (¿tu/vuestra?) cita?


----------



## Bocha

Los posesivos de vos son iguales a los de tú.

Vos tenés *tus* problemas, yo tengo los míos.


Se nota que no has comido, sentate que te traigo un plato.
No has hablado en toda la noche, ¿te sentís bien?


----------



## Redline2200

Una preguntita tengo yo  ...

¿Cómo se dice la forma negativa del imperativo?
Por ejemplo, con _tú_:
*Quédate *
*No te quedes* 

Con _vos,_ ¿es así?
*Quedate*
*No te quedes*

No es "no te quedés" ¿verdad?


----------



## Bocha

Con el imperativo negativo y con el presente del subjuntivo hay dos posibilidades: la más común es usar las mismas formas de tú:

_No te qu*e*des mirándome._

_No creo que v*a*yas a animarte._

Pero en ocasiones si se quiere dar más énfasis puede cambiarse a:

_No te quedés mirándome como un imbécil, ¿querés!_

_¡Que vayás o no vayás me importa un pito!_


----------



## Cracker Jack

gram, el estilo indirecto depende del sitio donde quieres ir.  En Central y Sudamérica no se usa nada el pretérito perfecto para cosas que ocurren muy recientemente.  No obstante, en España sí, se usa este tiempo verbal.


----------



## gramatica

Gracias Cracker Jack


----------



## friedfysh

Eso es algo que cambia entre EEUU y RU tambien. Normalmente diría "I have eaten" si me refiero al hecho de que he comido el mismo día.. mis amigos norteamericanos normalmente dicen "I ate already" y mis amigos mexicanos dicen "ya comí"... creo que tengo razón en decir que los españoles más comúnmente dicen "he comido" en este contexto.


----------



## bereborn!

friedfysh said:


> Eso es algo que cambia entre EEUU y RU tambien. Normalmente diría "I have eaten" si me refiero al hecho de que he comido el mismo día.. mis amigos norteamericanos normalmente dicen "I ate already" y mis amigos mexicanos dicen "ya comí"... creo que tengo razón en decir que los españoles más comúnmente dicen "he comido" en este contexto.



exacto! es raro pero los españoles parece que nunca usan el pasado simple sino siempre usan auxiliar perfecto... aqui la gente dice muy poco eso!


----------



## Dudu678

bereborn! said:


> exacto! es raro pero los españoles parece que nunca usan el pasado simple sino siempre usan auxiliar perfecto... aqui la gente dice muy poco eso!


No es cierto del todo. En España se utiliza generalmente y con bastante precuencia el perfecto compuesto (he comido) cuando la acción no se sitúa muy lejos en el pasado y el perfecto simple (comí) cuando se puede considerar lejana. Digamos que son matices.

Mira, ejemplos rápidos:
_
Ayer comí un pastel de chocolate.
Esta mañana he comido un pastel de chocolate._


----------



## friedfysh

Igual que inglés britanico. 
¿Aunque no es el caso que en españa dicen "¿me has entendido?"? mientras en Ingles digo "Do you understand? o en americanlatina dicen "¿me entiendes?"

favor de corregirme si estoy equivocado.


----------



## bereborn!

friedfysh said:


> Igual que inglés britanico.
> ¿Aunque no es el caso que en españa dicen "¿me has entendido?"? mientras en Ingles digo "Do you understand? o en americanlatina dicen "¿me entiendes?"
> 
> favor de corregirme si estoy equivocado.



pues aqui en mi pais (colombia) siempre decimos "¿me entiendes?"


lo que Dudu678 dijo  si que me toma por sorpresa, en ingles se supone que el pasado perfecto es el pasado del pasado. osea : when i came they had already gone. 

-> cuando llegue ellos ya se habian ido. es decir que que primero se fueron y luego llegué. 

pero segun Dudu678: 

_ Ayer comí un pastel de chocolate.
Esta mañana he comido un pastel de chocolate.

lo que seria totalmente lo contrarioo!!!

creo que estoy como kunfu! kunfundida!

 pd: en todas la peliculas españolas que he visto nunca he oido a nadie hablar en pasado simple.

_


----------



## Dudu678

bareborn!, sinceramente no entiendo tu duda.

_Cuando yo llegué, ellos ya se habían ido._ 

Ahora te pongo un ejemplo de frase que suena un poco rara a mis oídos:

_El año pasado he ido de vacaciones a la costa.  

_pero:_

El año pasado fui de vacaciones a la costa.  

_Y esto no tiene nada que ver (a mis ojos) con el pluscuamperfecto.


----------



## Bocha

Bereborn:

Creo que los ejemplos de Dudu son para contrastar el uso del pretérito indefinido (comí, ayer, más remoto) con el pretérito perfecto (he comido, pasado reciente, el día de hoy).

Al _past perfect_ del inglés lo llamamos en castellano pretérito pluscuamperfecto e indica (como en inglés) una acción pasada anterior a otra acción pasada.


----------



## bereborn!

hay pues no se que a mi tambien me suena raro eso de esta mañana he comido un pastel. por que asi sea reciente es pasado!! pasado que ya paso no? osea si ami me dicen el pastel yo quedo como  que que?? no se es raro deben ser cosas de paises.


----------



## friedfysh

según yo "esta mañana he comido un pastel" significa que todavia es la mañana así que hay tiempo para comer más. en la tarde diría esta mañana comí un pastel.


----------



## Dudu678

friedfysh said:


> según yo "esta mañana he comido un pastel" significa que todavia es la mañana así que hay tiempo para comer más. en la tarde diría esta mañana comí un pastel.


En España generalmente no. Si es por la tarde yo diría que he comido un pastel. Al día siguiente diría que ayer comí un pastel.


----------

